# PCT Meds



## gainzz (Oct 1, 2014)

PCT Protocol varies from user to user. You would think that it should be pretty black and white, but doses, length of use, and type of PCT used varies among gear users.

Currently right now (start of 3rd week) I am on my third cycle.
Cycle: 700 mg/wk Test Cyp 16 weeks, 400mg/wk Deca 14 weeks, Dbol 40mg/ED 6 weeks

I have Arimidex on hand as an AI for Potential Deca, Dbol sides.

PCT will begin 2 weeks after my last test pin. Plan on Nolva 40/40/20/20.....wk1/wk2/wk3/wk4.
Is this going to be enough or will I need Clomid as well? If so, which dosing and length?

I want to compile a list of PCT gear and AI's:

AI's:
Arimidex (anastrozole)
Aromasin (exemestane)
Femara (letrozole)

These are all taken on cycle to combat estrogen related sides.....correct? Which is best? what doses? This is my first time using AI on cycle (Arimidex) 0.5mg/EOD

Pre-PCT:
hCG: used to prime the body for SERM therapy, as it mimicks LH hormone to drop balls and get them to normal size?

PCT: (SERMS)
Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate)
Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate)

These are taken as PCT to stimulate LH and FSH 

Please check for accuracy and makes changes as needed. I want to make sure I am 100% clear on all support gear for AAS. Like I said, a bunch of ppl say entirely different things when it comes to PCT. Along with suggestions or corrections, please give dosage and schedules.


----------



## bronco (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes you will need clomid. I dose it 100/50/50/50

As far as AI's adex or aromasin will work just fine. i dose adex .5mg every 3 days


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Oct 1, 2014)

Im a big fan of Aromasin at 12.5 mg everyday, I prefer the daily dose over the every three days with Adex.


----------

